# has anyone squatted foreclosed houses?



## Pheonix (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been thinking if I can find new squats on a foreclosure list. has anyone found a good squat on a foreclosure list? have you squatted it secretly or did you go in and out the front door like you live their now? were the utilities still on? did you get the utilities on in you name?


----------



## Amish (Sep 8, 2010)

havent ever found any on a list but the ones i have found was walking around the town utils were still on i just went in and out through the back door and kept it low key the best i could, but of course i though i could trust someone with the knowledge of this place and they brought other ppl and it got all sorts of blown up, now its all boarded up but the porch is at least a good place to sleep still, or drink or what ever lol


----------



## nickhelling23 (Sep 8, 2010)

yea i have but like most say they do trust someone by telling them and then they gotta show other people too so if your just lookin for somewhere to stay for a night or 2 then fuckit why not? just keep it on the D.L.


----------



## Brand0nRagged (Sep 9, 2010)

usually (almost always) the ones with utilities have property managers that come by at least monthly to check on things. Foreclosures are good for a night or two, sometimes more, but pretty much any day a realtor bankor or property manager if not police could come knocking. Unless it's really shitty weather and you just need shelter, i wouldn't say it's a good plan.


----------



## anarchoskin69 (Sep 10, 2010)

i'd rather move into a house thats been abandoned, truly abandoned for a while.


----------



## Tosh (Sep 11, 2010)

I stayed at a forclosed home for over 3 months. durring the winter. never got utilitys but i had to make fires everynight ti survive.
not once had an encounter with people. walked through the front door everyday, w/ bike in hand!

You can do it!


----------



## Brand0nRagged (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah last winter we squatted a place for 4 or 5 months through the front door all the time, we just kept making the place look nicer to avoid too much suspicion. Oh, haha and I told the people from the bar to stop sending their dogs to my house to shit. It was hilarious.


----------



## monster (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldnt suggest it but if your going to do it look for the ones with utilities on. Then one morning show up like gang busters and un-board it and clean it up. Watch out for block club presidents. Tell them a landlord bought it to fix it up.

Of course that is ghetto style. I can not speak for a suburb. Chances are in teh hood the utilities are on illegally by some other bum who you will have to chase off. Tell them it was bought at auction.


----------



## hotsauce (Sep 12, 2010)

Been working on a dragon fruit farm in west Maui and its location in on a hill with "a million dollar view". These properties are so fucking expensive! blah! bah! PISS! The good part is that some of these spots have been vacant for a while. If you're ever in west Maui check out all the spots up the hill from Launiupoko Beach. Its a hot, shitty trek up the hill but you'd be amazed at the bounty. If its not some rich dude's house you have the mountains, fields of whatever growing, and a sexy sunrise/sunset view of Lanai!


----------



## kimberr (Sep 12, 2010)

Never tried a foreclosed house. Ended up getting chased out of a house I didn't know was for sale once though. As soon as I told the guy I didn't have any place to stay for the night he was completely cool with me sleeping there though.


----------



## youknewtherisk (Oct 17, 2010)

the house/squat i live in now was foreclosed originally. the people who it foreclosed on informed friends it was abandoned, and those friends moved in and changed the locks. its been a year now and i am the sole occupant. we have electricity, running water ( no hot water) and even internet. i've been told the heat works but i cant figure it out. i've also been told the bank knows people have beeng living in it, but im not sure if i really believe that. i know that some day though someone is going to come knocking... kinda scary.


----------



## Eden (Oct 18, 2010)

youknewtherisk said:


> the house/squat i live in now was foreclosed originally. the people who it foreclosed on informed friends it was abandoned, and those friends moved in and changed the locks. its been a year now and i am the sole occupant. we have electricity, running water ( no hot water) and even internet. i've been told the heat works but i cant figure it out. i've also been told the bank knows people have beeng living in it, but im not sure if i really believe that. i know that some day though someone is going to come knocking... kinda scary.


 

You lucky sonofabitch. If it were me I would have lived every day after the first week paranoid and thinking cops would come by with some warrant.


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Oct 18, 2010)

ive stayed in a few foreclosed places. i like to stay in the ones that are off where there isnt a lot of traffic and theres brambles and stuff. the kind nobody really wants. didnt have any utils. but it was still cool. stayed there for abt a week in each place. didnt have any run ins with ppl either. i also kept my spot to myself so it didnt get blown up. walked thru the back door for the first 2 then the third i climbed thru a window.


----------

